# We can't lose Fred Jones.



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I just watched the greatest dunks of all time, and it showed the Fred Jones pullback. We can't lose him, the guy is a great player, plus very exciting, one of best bench players in the NBA. We really need him on this team. I hope we sign him back.

P.S. - That was one of greatest dunks of all time.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> We can't lose him, the guy is a great player



Yes we can, and no he's not....and unfortunetly FJ he's all but gone..and we can't keep players just because they can dunk, and are exciting.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

As much as I love fred jones.. I hate him at the same time. the guy is a black hole is only goes to the ride side and takes a bad layup wanna be shot. you all can visuallize what I am talking about. I would mucher rather ship him and get bonzi


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I didn't think Freddie was very exciting this past year.. James White is a better dunker, so he's been replaced (if all you want from him is dunking and "excitement").


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I didn't think Freddie was very exciting this past year.



Actually it's been a while since he's been exciting...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Did all the Freddie support leave when he tore a ligament in his finger? When his hands aren't injured, the guy is a good shooter, excellent slasher, and a very good defender. He's a perfect bench guy who should definitely not leave. With Peja gone and a bunch of inexperienced wing players, we'll need Jones, and we can afford him.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Did all the Freddie support leave when he tore a ligament in his finger? When his hands aren't injured, the guy is a good shooter, excellent slasher, and a very good defender. He's a perfect bench guy who should definitely not leave. With Peja gone and a bunch of inexperienced wing players, we'll need Jones, and we can afford him.


I totally agree!!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Did all the Freddie support leave when he tore a ligament in his finger? When his hands aren't injured, the guy is a good shooter, excellent slasher, and a very good defender. He's a perfect bench guy who should definitely not leave. With Peja gone and a bunch of inexperienced wing players, we'll need Jones, and we can afford him.


Exactly, I was saying he is one of the few crowd pleasers we have left. He makes his shots, does no one remember game 1 against the Nets? This guy is a top 3 bench player in the NBA in my opinion.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't want him to leave either. Plus you don't want to change your name.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They just signed Orien Greene to a two year deal it seems.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

We can't lose Fred Jones, he's an awesome bench player that is gaining range and we need SG's like mad


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Did all the Freddie support leave when he tore a ligament in his finger? When his hands aren't injured, the guy is a good shooter, excellent slasher, and a very good defender. He's a perfect bench guy who should definitely not leave. With Peja gone and a bunch of inexperienced wing players, we'll need Jones, and we can afford him.


i think he's gone just like James Jones, but I like Freddie. Come to Denver Freddie, we'd love to have you.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> i think he's gone just like James Jones, but I like Freddie. Come to Denver Freddie, we'd love to have you.


We couldn't afford James Jones' 3 million dollars. We just lost all of Peja's salary, as well as Scot Pollard's, which means we can easily re-sign Freddie, and trade Jackson.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> We couldn't afford James Jones' 3 million dollars. We just lost all of Peja's salary, as well as Scot Pollard's, which means we can easily re-sign Freddie, and trade Jackson.


makes sense financially, i think Jones is restricted. So your saying if he signs for the MLE, the pacers will match?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> makes sense financially, i think Jones is restricted. So your saying if he signs for the MLE, the pacers will match?


I'd match even higher than that. Up in the 8 million dollar range would be my limit. Most likely, though, Indy would match the MLE, which would basically cover all the money we lost from Scot Pollard.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd match even higher than that. Up in the 8 million dollar range would be my limit. Most likely, though, Indy would match the MLE, which would basically cover all the money we lost from Scot Pollard.


based on the draft, and you think Jones will be matched. So you are saying basically Stephen Jackson will be done? Where could he go? And what about Tinsley, do you expect him back?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> based on the draft, and you think Jones will be matched. So you are saying basically Stephen Jackson will be done? Where could he go? And what about Tinsley, do you expect him back?


I expect Stephen Jackson to be gone, hopefully for Jamaal Magloire. Even Tinsley could be included in that deal. I don't see why anyone would give more than a 2nd rounder for Tinsley, though, so we should just keep him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I expect Stephen Jackson to be gone, hopefully for Jamaal Magloire. Even Tinsley could be included in that deal. I don't see why anyone would give more than a 2nd rounder for Tinsley, though, so we should just keep him.


from a denver perspective, id like Tinsley, and I think you could get something in return. IDK what, recently rumors place Martin in dallas, and others say Kmart says, but Nene wont be in denver for the long haul, so talking perspective trades from a nugget standpoint is hard, but Id like him and Jackson


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> We couldn't afford James Jones' 3 million dollars. We just lost all of Peja's salary, as well as Scot Pollard's, which means we can easily re-sign Freddie, and trade Jackson.


We also have Bender coming off the books, and the Cro-Quisey deal saves us in excess of $2 mil or so... we are looking pretty goode $ wise.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He is gone, you traded for Marquis for a reason


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

M F F L said:


> He is gone, you traded for Marquis for a reason


i wondered about that, but then i thought maybe they lacked faith in tinsley


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Quis can play up to 3 positions

PG SG and SF

He is gonna take Fred's place in the line up and bye bye Fred

Then when Tinsley is having an off game they put Quis at the point which he is more than capable of doing


Side note: In one of Quis' first games back with the Mavs last season he flirted with a triple double, and can constantly do that with play time

PS: You will see me post here alot more now that Quis will play with the Pacers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

M F F L said:


> PS: You will see me post here alot more now that Quis will play with the Pacers




You know you're always welcomed here doggy....:cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

M F F L said:


> He is gone, you traded for Marquis for a reason


Yeah, to start. Jones can play off the bench, and Jackson can leave.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

But would Fred be okay with the bench roll?

If he wants to win I'm pretty sure he'd do it though I really dont see him back here next season


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> You know you're always welcomed here doggy....:cheers:


 Thanks doood


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

M F F L said:


> But would Fred be okay with the bench roll?
> 
> If he wants to win I'm pretty sure he'd do it though I really dont see him back here next season


He's been playing off the bench his entire career, knows he's good at it, and doesn't have an attitude problem. He'll be fine.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Sorry I didnt know he played off the bench  I'll have to brush up on my Pacers facts


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

M F F L said:


> Sorry I didnt know he played off the bench  I'll have to brush up on my Pacers facts


Well, the past two years, he's had some time starting, since Stephen Jackson has been suspended, and other players have been injured. But, with a normal roster, he's a 6th man.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Well, the past two years, he's had some time starting, since Stephen Jackson has been suspended, and other players have been injured. But, with a normal roster, he's a 6th man.


A good one at that . I think he's capable of being good starter, but Miller + Jackson.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> i think he's gone just like James Jones, but I like Freddie. Come to Denver Freddie, we'd love to have you.





left indiana and didnt come to denver, that sucks


----------

